# The "Unsung" Innovators



## kenpoworks (Sep 24, 2004)

We have had Kenpo's top ten, top five and the who's ,who.
What about the the people who can "really,really cook" but don't want to own the restautant or become "Mac Donalds".
My vote goes to Mervyn Ormond, I have worked at seminars with Merv when the host instructor has stopped and watched.
I have witnessed and felt the speed , co-ordination and efectivness of many well kown seniors, but Merv still has the edge.
The "Brutally Beutiful" Mervyn Ormund, A real Kenpo "practitioner".
Richy


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't of many kenpo inovators, or many black belts outside my own dojo (mostly due to lack of transportation to seminars, etc. and a little thing called $)
Hhmm.......enough of my useless post, I'm going to have think about this one


----------



## D_Brady (Oct 1, 2004)

I say Mr. James Thompson who was a partner with Mr. Dave Hebler in the 60s they opened a school together. Mr Thompson was the instructor to my instructor Mr.Dye.

I worked with Mr.Thompson on a few occasions he is always about the training not about the money.

Just a GREAT man.


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 1, 2004)

"Mr. Thompson...............he is always about the training not about the money".

An accolade indeed.
Rich


----------



## Doc (Oct 3, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> I say Mr. James Thompson who was a partner with Mr. Dave Hebler in the 60s they opened a school together. Mr Thompson was the instructor to my instructor Mr.Dye.
> 
> I worked with Mr.Thompson on a few occasions he is always about the training not about the money.
> 
> Just a GREAT man.


I know Jim. "Good people" as we say.


----------

